# Start Here > Guest Forum >  How can Rand Paul conceivably win the nomination?

## Unregistered

Now that Romney is in the race, he has no chance. It's going to be 2012 all over again.

----------


## ross11988

Says the person who put down his sword before the battle even began. We don't make progress because of people like you.

----------


## acptulsa

> Says the person who put down his sword before the battle even began. We don't make progress because of people like you.


That person isn't one of us.

The only way Republicans nominate Romney is if they want to lose again.

Today even the man most responsible for convincing the most gullible of Republican voters that Romney was "electable"--Rupert Murdoch himself--said Romney was a terrible candidate.  You may be hopeful that Republicans would rather lose again, but I wouldn't advise you to put money on it.

----------


## Ronin Truth

I SWAG that Rand might and could if he gets the most votes, or something like that.

----------


## Working Poor

I think even if Rand wins that they will lie and say he didn't. We got the Bush machine and Romney is merely a buffer for Bush folks it is all ready over. I think the only way Rand could possibly win this thing is if he goes independent. If he is as strong as some people think he is he will not try to suck the republican tit, There are a lot of independents out there wanting someone strong enough to win.

Instead of playing the party game he ought to say $#@! you to the establishment that wil get people's attention.

Our campaign cry needs to be the middle finger

----------


## milgram

Winning isn't everything.  Sometimes the losers get their own discussion forum.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

The point behind the establishment getting behind Romney and/or Bush is to block independent or alternative candidates from getting the nomination. The anointed milquetoast guy has to be strong enough to overcome the true alternative with respect to finances, endorsements, media coverage, etc., yet weak enough to fall to Hillary in 2016. Romney fits the bill on both ends. The elite WANT a weak and beatable Republican in the election, or at least promised Hillary such.

I suggest Rand run a fusion candidacy, to get the nominations of the GOP/LP/CP with wide TP support. This will make him a factor in the election (both as a choice on the ballot, and as a spoiler if the nomination goes to Bush or Romney). If he proceeds along the fusion path from the start, Republican rank and file primary voters will not be able to presume Jeb/Mitt are "electable" since the conservative vote will be split in the election, causing Jeb/Mitt to _definitely not_ get elected. Given that certain prospect of defeat, they should vote for Rand to get the nomination.

Other things Rand should do are 1) expose and discuss false flag ops from 9-11 on down, to short circuit the drumbeat for more intervention, 2) court the social conservatives, admitting to them that morality has something to do with our general social and economic decline, and 3) use the early voting process in the different primary states to get young voters (who mostly do not attend the polls) to absentee vote for Rand. This unique combination of tactics should keep Rand at the top of the contender's list, and a leading factor in presidential politics all 2016.

----------


## Republicanguy

He's going to have it hard, people want what they want, and somebody like him is opposite. 

Eventually the combination of energy problems, and economics, will change the congress.

----------


## jmdrake

> Now that Romney is in the race, he has no chance. It's going to be 2012 all over again.


Hello Mitt.  Thank you for stopping by to say hello.  No it won't be like 2012 because even if Rand decides to play nice and not attack you like his dad didn't attack you, the grassroots have taken the gloves off.  If we have to moneybomb ourselves to pay for our own ads explaining once again what a loser you are and how you are the architectect of Obamacare, we will.  You are liberty enemy number one.

----------


## 69360

He probably won't, but you never know. Hopefully this place will be a little more realistic this time around.

----------


## CPUd

> He probably won't, but you never know. Hopefully this place will be a little more realistic this time around.


I expect if it gets to a point where he knows he can not win, he will drop that campaign to focus on the Senate campaign.  Maybe in January or February, but definitely by March.

----------


## Unregistered

Mitt isn't running.

----------


## acptulsa

> Mitt isn't running.


Excuse us for not foreseeing and forecasting that six weeks ago.

Thompson isn't running either, but if you look hard enough you'll find ancient posts where we talk about him.  Should we flush those down the memory hole?

----------


## osan

> Now that Romney is in the race, he has no chance. It's going to be 2012 all over again.


Well, that's pretty cynical and cynicism is for the weak.

Is the human race screwed?  Almost certainly.  OK, work from there.  You have a choice to make: press on regardless, or lie down.

Even if I am lost, I will face the end on my feet and never on my knees.  I do not expect anything good to happen, but will work toward the goal anyway because the thought of just letting Themme have it galls me endlessly.  YMMV.

As for Rand being nominated: if by the wildest outside chance he is, look deeply into how he may have been co-opted.  I am not saying that he will necessarily have been, but given the questionable events in elections over the past, say, 15 years - I'd be very cautious and suspicious.

The other thing of which I warn is this: if Rand Paul is allowed to win the nomination, it may be due to a broader strategy to better guarantee GOP loss to balance the executive with the legislative so that the status quo of progression toward outright an d abject tyranny may proceed.  If he actually won the seat, look immediately to who stands to inherit in the event he were to fall victim to an assassin's bullet, an event which could bear bountiful fruits for proponents of the police state.  Were he to be knocked off, a primary voice of liberty will have been silenced.  Furthermore, I do believe that Theye place little stock in the value of martyrs with the American people - all part and parcel of their fathomless contempt of us.  Clamping down on firearms ownership and the bearing thereof could then proceed in draconian fashion, if Theye ride the wave of sorrow, shock, and outrage.

This is all speculative, of course.  What I am attempting to do here is suggest ways of preparing for the unexpected.  Rand Paul probably has nearly zero chance of attaining the office unless Theye want him there.  Beware of this likely truth and proceed accordingly.  I hold this opinion because the statistics do not support a Paul victory even at the level of nomination.  A freakish shift would it be if all of a sudden the great mass of nitwits who voted Obama into office twice were suddenly hit by the thunderbolt of obvious truth.  It COULD happen, but I would not be sitting by that phone, waiting.

Finally, I think the more prudent course of action is to plan on what to do if he does not win the nomination and, ultimately, the office.

I find myself at a loss regarding prognostication of the results of the coming elections, not that it is habit of mine to do so.  The last election was fairly easy to read, if not a cakewalk.  This one... not so sure.  Unless the GOP runs a woman (the thought of Fiorina as pres makes me want to have a stroke), I am tempted to say Hilary will be a slam-dunk for the win, if only by a thin margin.  You may despise her, but those who adore her do so no matter what dirt from under her finger nails is exposed.  I have a friend from NYC in the old days.  Truly I love this girl, but she is a diehard lover of Hilary Clinton.  "Oh, I worked an event and met her and she is SUUUUUCH a nice person..."  There is no talking her away from this and I suspect that this flavor of blind idolatry is far more common than many would like to accept.

Anyhow, lie down for Themme if it pleases you.  Most will... at least until it is just about too late. Me?  I like a good fight.

----------


## bobgnote

> Well, that's pretty cynical and cynicism is for the weak.
> 
> Is the human race screwed?  Almost certainly.  OK, work from there.  You have a choice to make: press on regardless, or lie down.
> 
> Even if I am lost, I will face the end on my feet and never on my knees.  I do not expect anything good to happen, but will work toward the goal anyway because the thought of just letting Themme have it galls me endlessly.  YMMV.
> 
> As for Rand being nominated: if by the wildest outside chance he is, look deeply into how he may have been co-opted.  I am not saying that he will necessarily have been, but given the questionable events in elections over the past, say, 15 years - I'd be very cautious and suspicious.
> 
> The other thing of which I warn is this: if Rand Paul is allowed to win the nomination, it may be due to a broader strategy to better guarantee GOP loss to balance the executive with the legislative so that the status quo of progression toward outright an d abject tyranny may proceed.  If he actually won the seat, look immediately to who stands to inherit in the event he were to fall victim to an assassin's bullet, an event which could bear bountiful fruits for proponents of the police state.  Were he to be knocked off, a primary voice of liberty will have been silenced.  Furthermore, I do believe that Theye place little stock in the value of martyrs with the American people - all part and parcel of their fathomless contempt of us.  Clamping down on firearms ownership and the bearing thereof could then proceed in draconian fashion, if Theye ride the wave of sorrow, shock, and outrage.
> ...


Your thinking seems good, if only you knew more.

History of the World, before President Paul, so we can stop all this Hitler sending his "Aryans" on a senty-patrol, short of the Caucusus, where white people are really from, so Zhukov could fungo the Wehrmacht, all the way home:

The human race is getting screwed, by the two majors, at fraud, to assert illegal constructions, on illegally modified human subjects, but hey, at riot, you all Deadheads seem to have earned us a fine ole Fatwa, and now, it's migrated, and for years, all kinds of goofy stuff is on the media, but no sorting, so sit:

Gar died, August 9, 1995, in suspicious circumstances, 50 years after Nagasaki, now to be shown, as prophetic, or get James Bond, out of county hole, wherever.  GW grabbing the CIA report, to sneak out of the target, and hang with fellow B-C bro Jeb was right on Jerry's birthday, August 6, 2001, nearly six years, after his death, so I bet we get six-packed, out here in the SF Bay Area.

Why?  Heard of Feinstein?  People here think she and Barbara Lee and Brown and all think with more than Cheney's left gnad.

It turns out, most folks never seem to notice Saddam was CIA, and he turned more aggressive, toward Iran because THAT WAS WHY THE DULLES DOPES PUT HIM UP TO A COUPS ATTEMPT, IN 1958, IN THE FIRST PLACE, so Saddam allegedly ended up, in an Egyptian law school, with an allowance, for awhile, recovering from wounds.

So after Reagan burned Saddam's Iraqis, from the Iranian oil fields, via sat-intel, and after GHW Bush stopped the coalition advance, on the road, to Basra, GHW Bush got on NPR and called, for a revolt, to which he contributed a no-fly zone and a gape, as the R-Guard stomped everyone AND filled up the southern marshlands, where the Madan Arabs used to live, in Iraq.

Of course, those Iraqi Shiites got culled, one more time, so hey!

IF Bam and all the DDDs could think they get to follow McCain, to the beer-party and aircraft carrier bonfire, to give all, to any Sunnis, attacking Bashar, oops.

That ISIS thing had to happen, there, anyway, given hard, ousted, Iraqi Sunnis, north and west of Baghdad.

ISIS was on, when Obama and all the bath-salts lovers decided they'd had enough, of Gaddafi, but when a majorly idiocratic, constitutional law professor can't head up any discussion, of constitutional media, worthy of notice, in Egypt OR Libya or else, and this dope is BH Obama, the eventual move, to ISIL was problematic.

By the time GHW Bush spanked his CIA-buddy Saddam, but then let him get up his guns, at their chumps, Iranians and Bahrainis were devastated, since the USA is this oppressor, sticking Israel into the Ottomans, like a fork, into a cooked pig.

Oh yeah?  Your mommy maybe lived, in THAT house?  So now I guess we must all get Rambo-ready, to invade, do a takeover hostage terror campaign, get the snuke, and name it, "Golda De'Ath."  Pay for that, you American dopes, who forgot, to cross-breed.

Snooki vs. J-Woww, 2016.  Sorry, but Gov.Christie saw one or two eps, and he's probably seen one of 'em, with her swingers, swaying, eh?  So leave him be.

There are a lot of Mika takeoffs, coming, since that Joe punk is accelerating, his corrupt, solicitous, pandering rambles, featuring dopey Zbuggy's blonde dope, of a Democratic daughter, all owned, already.  Of course, that is why Nucky and Sally got shot in the head, to suddenly end Boardwalk Empire, so hey.

Let's get us, some Rand, since Jeb is a seditious conspirator, illegally interested, and while evading review, he intends, to run, for president, of guess which Fatwa-shadowed nation?  Yep, the one he's trying, to get nuked to plasma and smoke, so he can wait out the hot-times, in the Bush ranch, in Paraguay.  Look it up . . . 

We are due, according to projection, likely for some kind of ripening, of the Fatwa, to a FAT MAN event, maybe in every, last bay area, in the lower 48, and I think we will get this, as three from the tee, if 25 + 1995 = 2030, or splash three, with three from the tee, in the SF Bay Area, if we get, all the way, 30 + 1995 = 2035, etc.

See Khalid Sheik, gaining weight?  He knows GW made sure he got through, and then he got let go, to lie, about WMDs, since he knew he did a false-flag, at a criminal-misconduct-fueled RICO riot, making the ensuing combat a gang war, so be a good sport, and enjoy the Sharia, or eh?

Go ask what MI6 lockup has old J.B.  It turns out GW stomped all FBI, already after bin Laden and KSM, then he forbade the CIA, from re-starting, doinked sister Condi, took the August 6, 2001 CIA memo, down to see fellow seditious conspirator Jeb, his bro, and so his whole family is RICO, eh?  Heard, of B-C?

Ah, here's funny Farrell, with a Bushy comedy, in theaters.

Elect this, at your peril.  GW had to go see Jeb, since he knew 1600 P Ave. was targeted, by the jet, which crashed, in Pennsylvania.

Well, with a Fatwa, watch out, for the airplane, but if GW won't let us, that submerged Fatwa, which follows will gather, so pay attention!

OK.  Then he and his gits lied, about WMDs, and the Kerry 2003 subcommittee, with all the D-punks on it let GW roll on and murder material witness Saddam, who knew that Fatwa was getting fatter, is all.

Riot more, cheri amour!  Ask Stevie what he meant, with that clever overproduction, of plagiarism, which was known, to be made, from surveillance, during Nam.

All the Muslims in the world AND the late Ahmet Ertegun knew dopes rock, to fake, made since McNamara's microwaves pissed off Nixon, so he doubled up that, on CAL, where Robert went to college, and when Pat got the big C, Dick sent his psycho-sociopathic hounds, out to bug the DDs, at the Watergate, with 50s tech crap, so they'd get busted, eat sentences, and Nixon ended up, in NYC; see SEINFELD premise.

GW Bush didn't get to run past his daddy's treachery, to kill betrayed, turned CIA asset, Saddam, without us getting ready, to get FAT MANNED.  

If due process, then review.  If riot, then Sharia, eh?  Don't keep rioting, at Muslims, please.  

But then, as FDR laid down the S.D. Pacific Fleet, at Pearl, he trashed all intel and alerts, so the IJN's anticipated attack was deadly, to risk the fuel depot, at Hickham, which may have made certain ops, like Guadalcanal or Midway a bit delayed, yielding Australia, IF the IJN had dropped a few more bombs.

So the US kharma, for Sharia review is NOT.  We are notorious!  This means the old-school media has been undermined, and the Fatwa kept cooking, since GW Bush evaded review, and know what, the Dubs won again.

Towards the end, of Steph's fine career, if we don't have GW on the inside, as in get Petreus and Powell and get them talking, since Dave wants to, hey now!

I think Americans are so idiocratically dissipated, since the 20th went bad, early, there's been too much DEVO, so here we are, with the Democrats lovingly guiding their illegally constructed modifications, to B-C gang illegal constructions, based on their earlier goals, to get us drained, get us poisoned, get us nuked, and get back in here, later.

We may get nuked, back to Black Sails, where the B-C DNA and Giants baseball DNA is all going on, but it's too dissipated, to take over OR establish and continue, since the GHW and GW guys, on the Walrus don't like the Cheney guys, with Charles Vane.

Get smart, or get nuked.  I bet we don't try to go OJ, until 2032, while idiot lesbians operate drones, pissing off herders AND terrorists, and then all guns turn on US, as the volcanoes at Long Valley and Yellowstone go off.

Seen OCCUPY?  It's a joke because we're at our own RIOT, pre-occupied, with all kinds of gridlock loving RICO presidents, George-the-whatevering up ladies' man approval, of making radioactive MEAT, of us, while poking around, at Iran, when hey.  It's the WHOLE WORLD which will shoot us down.  Seen Beyond Thunderdome?  Did the little man with tard accessory escape anyone's notice?  It;s US.

If some guy tells me to turn off my TV, there will be trouble as is Melvin.

Trouble needs smart.  I wanted Eastwood.  Sorry.  Ralph Nader the week before the Ralph Ellison sketch, at the 2012 convention announced his support, for Rocky Anderson, but I might vote for Roseanne, yet.

Or keep grabbing chits, Rand.

----------


## bobgnote

See the hilarious Franco gang, of which James and Seth Rogan are in a bit of HELL?

The Francos, with Danny McBride and Jonah Hill sketching Tomsula, Baruchel and Franco sketching Harbaugh, and with Jay Baruchel, foreshadowing Ahmed Fareed, joining Franco-ist from Paly David Feldman, at Comcast did THIS IS THE END, 2013, and know they sketched the end, of Jim Harbaugh's Niners gig, for returning Head Coach Jim Tomsula, with dire, comic foreshadowing.

Oh.  Watch out, anyway, since we can get our asses Black Sunday'd, in baseball season, with the best of them.

Franco and Seth Rogan knew the Chiodos, Trey Parker, and Matt Stone got out Team America, World Police, featuring a Kim-daddy puppet, so Kim the second died, and now, WE ARE STILL AT WAR, Rodman or not, and they mad.

I wish we had Judge Dredd, or Rand can call him.

----------


## bobgnote

Rand, get us ready, for the football, yay.

----------


## mrsat_98

Romneys running.

----------


## cindy25

win IA and NH because of the large field, then win SC (SC is more libertarian than most people think. Mark Sanford was gov and is now congressman.) FL would go to Jeb, but would be discounted.  it's a narrow window, but its a narrow window for anyone except Jeb.

----------


## Unregistered guest

We can use our voices of liberty to move seas.

Who am I but a politically anonymous nobody? 

_Death and life are in the power of the tongue._

----------

